# Is insurance required for a marriage visa



## vinster100 (6 mo ago)

Hello all,

I'm new to these forums so I apologize if this is an old question. I'm moving to Thailand in a few weeks to join my Thai wife who has moved back already. I have already gone through process to obtain my 90 Non-O visa. I'm looking to get a Marriage extension (marriage visa) to the Non-O visa. Since we were married in the U.S., I'm currently working getting our certified Thai marriage visa from the Thai embassy in the U.S. I know this is a requirement of the marriage visa, but my understanding of the rest of the process is a bit fuzzy and I can't seem to find a straight answers on my own via the internet.

One of my questions involves insurance. My wife keeps telling me that there is a insurance requirement for the marriage visa extension. Does anyone know if this is indeed the case or not? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

There is an insurance requirement for some kinds of retirement visa, it's complicated. I am here on a marriage visa and at present there is no requirement. It IS a good idea though!


----------

